# 2010 newport beach film festival announces call for entries



## newport (Dec 11, 2009)

Celebrating its 11th year, the Newport Beach Film Festival is open for submissions. Take advantage of our Early Bird Deadline and save.
The 2010 Newport Beach Film Festival will spotlight over 350 films from around the world, including feature length narrative, documentary, short, animated and student films that will compete for a series of Jury, Festival Honors and Audience Awards. The 2010 NBFF will host red carpet Opening and Closing Night Gala Celebrations, International Spotlight events, an Action Sports Film Series, an Environmental Film Series, a Family Film Series, a Collegiate Showcase, a Youth Film Showcase and a free Seminar Series.
The Festival runs from April 22nd to April 29th, 2010.
Newport Beach Film Festival
April 22 - 29, 2010
NOW OPEN FOR SUBMISSIONS.
SUBMIT NOW AND SAVE!
Visit our website.

_2010 NEWPORT BEACH FILM FESTIVAL EARLY BIRD DEADLINE OCT 23! _

Early Bird Deadline approaching! 

SUBMIT NOW AND SAVE 

EARLY BIRD DEADLINE: 
OCTOBER 23 
Features $35 
Shorts $30 

Newport Beach Film Festival 
April 22-29, 2010 

For more information on submitting, visit our website!

_2010 NEWPORT BEACH FILM FESTIVAL THANKSGIVING SPECIAL_

Submit your film now and save!
The deadline is NOVEMBER 20-
Features $45
Shorts $40
Submit on the web with Withoutabox and receive a discount! You can find the NBFF submissions link to withoutabox.

For more updates and news on special events follow us on Twitter! /NBFF

2010 Newport Beach Film Festival 
April 22-29th, 2010

*2010 NEWPORT BEACH FILM FESTIVAL SUBMISSION DEADLINE APPROACHING!*

Friendly reminder that the regular deadline to submit your film to the 
Newport Beach Film festival is DECEMBER 18, 2009. 

Check out our festival on YouTube.

Submit directly at Withoutabox!

Newport Beach Film Festival runs April 22-April 29, 2010 


Follow us on Twitter: /NBFF


----------

